# Class-K



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Some one asked me to ask around about a class-k class. Anyone know of one, Crestview area or anywhere close. I believe it is for security guards and PI


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Class G ;icense is for security guards. Just google Class G in Pensacola. There is quite a few in town where you can go. You must have a Cladd D first ( 40 hrs training/ No weapon). Class G is to carry a weapon. Class K is a driving restriction, usually for persons under the age of 21 yrs. Hope this helps or answers your question. Sounds like you need to do more research into what it is your wanting. O*D*W


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Class G ;icense is for security guards. Just google Class G in Pensacola. There is quite a few in town where you can go. You must have a Cladd D first ( 40 hrs training/ No weapon). Class G is to carry a weapon. Class K is a driving restriction, usually for persons under the age of 21 yrs. Hope this helps or answers your question. Sounds like you need to do more research into what it is your wanting. O*D*W


I was checking for a friend, a pretty young lady who told me she needed the Class K, class. I called a local gun store and they are the ones who told me the Class-K was for security guard.

I will be sure to straighten her @ss out over this.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about that, Outside9, I wasnt trying to be a douche. I can deffinitely see why you took me the wrong way. O*D*W


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just trying to help a damsel in distress a hottie at that. Not the first time and I know it will not be the last time a woman causes me to make a fool of myself.

Sorry for my reply


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

A "K" license is to qualify you to be a security guard firearms instructor which will qualify you to train security guards and law enforcement for their required licenses.
http://www.freshfromflorida.com/onestop/forms/16020.pdf

Class "G" is what she needs to be a security guard.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

actually she is looking for the one that allows a PI to carry. A local gun shop told me it was also for security guard.

I'm just confused now.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

She needs to get the class "D" first. The class "D" is for basic security guard training. It is required training for the class "G" license and is a 40 hour course.

After she gets the "D" license she is then qualified to continue her training for her class "G" license which is for armed security guards and is a 28 hour course.

The instructor teaching her these classes will have a class "K" license allowing him to be an instructor.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The good part of all this. I get to ride back by and look at her, I mean talk to her.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> The good part of all this. I get to ride back by and look at her, I mean talk to her.


Hell, in that case you need to spoon feed her info. Tell her bits here and there, make lotsa trips


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

saintsfann76 said:


> Hell, in that case you need to spoon feed her info. Tell her bits here and there, make lotsa trips


Now you are talking!

You know what is so bad about all this? She probably told me the right thing but I just didn't listen...I've been accussed of that before.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW, I was completely wrong. According to the young lady (one needing class) she told me she needed someone with a class K, not that she needed a class K.

Dang, maybe there is something to this listening to women when they talk, hummmmm. Na


----------

